# I'm BAAAAAaaaack!!!!



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

My comp had a nasty virus, and I had to completely reset it back to the factory state.

Good news is, it runs fast, bad news is all my iTunes are gone  

But I'm happy it works  

Bunny


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Use Linux.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Give me the $, and I will


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I hope you do not have the idea that switching to Linux involves a lot of money.


----------

